# 22 week ultrasound showed fetal abnormalities...



## SarahEA11188

We had our appointment last Friday for a 2nd trimester US to find out the gender. While we were there, we had two doctors take measurements of our little guy's arms, legs, head, etc. We were told that the arms and legs measured behind schedule, while the head measured ahead of schedule. This made the arm/leg to head ratio .85. Our doctor said that this indicated major signs of down syndrome, and said that there is a large chance that my baby has it. (He said he's not borderline.) He also said if it wasn't down syndrome that was causing the growth abnormalities than it must be another issue (although he didn't indicate what these issues might be). He suggested I get an amnio, which I did on Monday.

This doctor was extremely hard to talk to and get information from. It's the first time I had ever been to this hospital, but I have gotten two other ultrasounds. I had one a little over a week ago at a different hospital (because I needed to be put on IVs), and the doctor never said anything about developmental abnormalities. I'm really confused as to why doctors would see problems now that weren't seen before. There are no problems with any of the organs.

I'm wondering if the doctor could be wrong? He made it sound like there's definitely a problem, but no one else has seen any issues. Has anyone experienced this before? We'll find out on Friday whether it's DS or not, but it'd be nice to be somewhat prepared for the results.


----------



## lynz85

sorry i don't have any advice to offer. Just wanted to say I'll keep my hopes up for you that all it ok x


----------



## ameliea09uk

u have to weigh the pros and cons up, we was told i had a high chance of my 1st daughter haveing downs or spina bifada as thy wasnt sure which it be but she was born ok, u have to weigh everything up, downs babys are no diffrance to any otherchild just they need more care, we no people with down kids and adults 2 and they can lead full, happy semi independent lives with the right support


----------



## Joesgirl

I don't really have any advice, just hoping the best for you and your little one. I pray the doctor is wrong and the baby doesn't have any issues. Sarah


----------



## MikaylasMummy

I hope everything is ok with your baby.I have no experience or advice but it also seems odd to me that no previous ultrasounds detected any abnormalities especially if one was also recet and also a growth scan.let us know how ur amnio went.x


----------



## Lea8198

Sorry I don't know what to say. I guess there is a chance he could be wrong. I wish you loads of luck with the amnio results. Do you know when you will get those?


----------



## abc123x

Was it obvious on the previous scan that there was something wrong? They likely didn't say anything because they were only checking that the baby was alive and in no immediate danger. I'm a bit t'd off at the same thing right now, as I had a scan less than 2 weeks before my anatomy scan, and nobody mentioned the spot on my baby's liver. I'm going in every 2 weeks now due to a placental abruption, so now it comes up every time.

The best thing that I can tell you is... if DS is the only "complication" in your pregnancy right now, you should be thankful. I worry every day about going over a pothole in the car, and my placenta tearing more... baby boy wouldn't even have a chance. I have seen too many posts on here from women whose babies have passed away inside of them and it's not fair. But when I think about women who are quick to terminate due to things like this, I always wonder if they'll get pregnant again because you can have a perfectly normal pregnancy, normal scans, and have a complication during labor that leaves baby mentally disabled. It's so unfair, but you just never know what you're going to get. People with DS can live very happy lives. Some of them are almost completely "normal," holding jobs and getting married. And in their mother's eyes, they're always perfect.

I'm sure everything will work out. Keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## nullaby

I dont have any personal experience with DS, but no one might of picked it up before because 20week growth scan is the one that's most in depth. But remember all babies grow at different rates and if something is measuring 2weeks behind or ahead thats usually okay. When do you get the results of your amino? Hope all is well xx


----------



## RosieCheeks

I am sorry that you are going through this. :hugs:

Did they do the NT scan at 13 weeks and the blood test at 16 weeks to check for DS?


----------



## secretbaby

I think that the only thing you can do is sit and wait for the results, there is no way you can prempt them or try and work out if they are right or wrong. They do the amnio as its the ONLY conclusive way in utero to tell if the baby has down syndrome or other chromosone problems. 

I really hope the results come through quickly for you.


----------



## mafiamom

well i am glad you got the amnio, as it will put your mind at ease one way or the other. 

i wonder if maybe at certain times of development maybe the head is bigger than the limbs and than the limbs catch up? it seems impossible to me that every babies body part is perfect in relation to another part at any given time.

kup and hugs and prayers.


----------



## nkbapbt

I have to wonder a few things...but before I dive into that..I am truly sorry this is happening. :hugs: 

First off, I have to wonder as well if maybe 1. the limbs might catch up or 2. is it at all possible due to position, the machine or what have you the measurements are off? Hence why it was not seen before?

Also maybe it was not seen before because of the above reasons, I would for sure get a second opinion and another scan, if you can some place totally different. Not for any other reason than having different equipment and eyes to look at baby. 

I really hope your animo offers some answers. :hugs:


----------



## MarylandGirl

Sorry you're going through this. I just hope you get some answers from the amnio so you don't have to wonder for the next 4 months... :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

I'm just guessing here, but I'd say they never said anything before because it's not that far off and they weren't LOOKING for it. If it was a huge gap in development they would have spotted it before. 
Also, could the "other complications" he's referring to be a type of dwarfism? Small limbs, big head says little person to me...


----------



## doddy0402

:hugs: hope everything turns out alright for you.x


----------



## ChristinaRN

Dwarfism is the first thing that comes to mind for me. Hope all turns out good for you and your LO


----------



## Tatertot

I had three ultrasounds before my baby's issues were seen and diagnosed. After being shown the abnormalities, I can't imagine that the first two ultrasounds didn't show anything! The wait for amnio results is the worst! Good luck and try not to worry!


----------



## TaNasha

I am so sorry you are going through this. 

Waiting for the amnio results is the worst. I spring cleaned our whole house and did thing to occupy my mind. Please stay away from google- it's evil.

Let us know what happens xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I hope everything turned out ok with the amnio.
Good Luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Any results yet?


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

aw the wait after the amnio is so stressful I can remeber it well xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I would think the results have came back already. I hope everything was ok and I hope you are ok. Sending lost of love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## minties

My sons arms and legs always measured behind during my pregnancy and he's fine, perfectly normal

I had a scan at 40+5 and his arms were measuring at 37 weeks and his femurs at 36.5 weeks. He always had a kind of large head too, it was in the 75th percentile at birth, while his length was the 50th and his weight the 35th.

He's just got my bodytype, I'm short with very short limbs. He's a normal baby and in the 25th percentile for length, weight and head cirumference now, but still has short legs.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry: You never came back to this post nor have you been on BNB. I am praying your ok, I have been thinking of you . If you ever decide to come back and talk so many are here to listen.
Hope you are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

